# Loved this cigar



## HerfDaddy




----------



## Wicked_Rhube

Yeah, those seem to fall into the "if you don't like these you don't like cigars" category for most of us.


----------



## DarrelMorris

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Yeah, those seem to fall into the "if you don't like these you don't like cigars" category for most of us.


Yup.


----------



## Nature

Me too! Smooth, flavorful.


----------



## jurgenph

i don't like these 

ok... maybe i do.


J.


----------



## chrisklepp

It wasn't too bad, but the paper came completely unraveled about 1/4 of the way through it.


----------



## The invisible man

Good smoke indeed, especially for the price.Had a V series churchill last time I went fishing,didnt catch anything but the cigar made up for it.Cool pic.


----------



## Scott W.

Oliva v is a great stick


----------



## LegoMaximus

how are the oliva's


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charger Fan

All the Serie V I've smoked have been excellent. I tried several types.


----------



## readthesign

This is one of my favorite cigars. Especially for the price. A lot of flavor, always great construction and even burn. Very nice.


----------



## demuths1770

LegoMaximus said:


> how are the oliva's


I personally like the the olivas


----------



## anthony d

I like them as well... The Oliva V Melanino is great as well.


----------



## BlueDevil07

I put this stick in the list of "sticks that make you go :BS."


----------



## Mauiraindakine

Have tried the O series and liked it a lot. First cigar I actually experienced several changes in the flavor profile and then checked out several reviews and I actually experienced some of what others spoke about finally. Still having trouble with tasting a lot of the described flavors on other cigars but developing the palate is a fun journey! Have some Vs heading my way. Can't wait!


----------

